# Can i post this here :)



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive been making a new website today and i dont know whether to stick with it or just use my old one? Im nearly finished editting it! Any opinions gratefully accepted  Thanks!

OLD: www.ourcheekychihuahuas.webeden.co.uk

NEW: www.ourcheekychihuahuas.webs.com


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the 2nd one best.
It's more colourful and well layed out.
Plus there is a pic, lol 
Just my opinion, x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i like the second one  but i really like the pic's used on the first site for Fifi .


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes the second one,Oh i wish i could have "Billy "


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I personally prefer the first one. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooo everyone thinks different :S if you were lkooking ont hem which one is more proffessional? and looks the best from a buyer point of view? If you understand that and without me getting gunned about breeding! lol Thanks BTW!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i think the first one looks professional and is easy on the eye. Also the gallery is much better. 
Number two is really busy in my opinion. The Header and the colours seem to distract me personally.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

hmm ill play with it and change it lol


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Not good the way you describe one of your girls as a tea cup, it's the way back yard breeders talk 

Presumably if she is "tea cup" you won't be breeding from her?

Just something to think about 

Edited to add ~ I've just had another look and see that you are using one of your studs to breed Yorkie cross Chihuahuas...Very sad and again not what most people would expect to see on the site of a reputable breeder I am afraid.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Not good the way you describe one of your girls as a tea cup, it's the way back yard breeders talk
> 
> Presumably if she is "tea cup" you won't be breeding from her?
> 
> ...


Well its to show the size of our babies and that we are proud of what our dog can produce! And i did ask not to be gunned  lol


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Well its to show the size of our babies and that we are proud of what our dog can produce! And i did ask not to be gunned  lol


Nobody is gunning 

You asked for comments and using terms like tea cups and advertising the forth coming litters of crossbred puppies sired by your stud dog rings warning bells for many people...I'll be honest I'd run a mile from a breeder doing this.

Obviously how you wish to represent yourself is up to you I'd suggest you give this a little thought  

x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

im not advertising more xbred litter just a past one that had good results


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

If you want honest opinions on your site - I would tend to agree with Rosiesmum. If I was looking for another pure bred chihuahua I would prefer not to see the term teacup and crossbreedings on the breeder sites I was considering.


----------

